# Amanda Bynes Twittert Miley Cyrus ist Hässlich1x



## Akrueger100 (12 Juni 2013)




----------



## atomic (12 Juni 2013)

in deiner Signatur ist ein h zuviel, oder ist das absicht?


----------



## UTux (12 Juni 2013)

Witzig, das gerade Amanda sowas schreibt.


----------



## Spritdealer (12 Juni 2013)

Sind beide totale Vogelscheuchen geworden die früher echt super aussahen


----------



## dlsetz (12 Juni 2013)

cobe1505 schrieb:


> Sind beide totale Vogelscheuchen geworden die früher echt super aussahen



Miley fand ich schon immer hässlich...


----------



## Akrueger100 (13 Juni 2013)

Heute Hat sie das Gegenteil getwittert ist wohl ein etwas Durcheinander die Frau


----------



## Punisher (13 Juni 2013)

Was ist Twitter?


----------



## comatron (13 Juni 2013)

Punisher schrieb:


> Was ist Twitter?



Das ist das Ding mit Blitz und Donner, mit dem uns der HERR da oben sagen will : ihr habt mal wieder ganz schöne Scheiße gemacht !


----------



## Chamser81 (13 Juni 2013)

Na so ein Augenschmaus ist die Amanda aber auch nicht!


----------

